#ubuntu-pt 2011-04-13
<VilasBoas> Boa tarde
<Alchimista> boa tarde, alguém me pode informar como sei onde está o ficheiro de arranque do geany?
#ubuntu-pt 2011-04-15
<amaroOliveira> legs310
<amaroOliveira> :)
<jcruz> ppl estou a me iniciar no ubuntu
<jcruz> há mesmo necessidade de antivirus?
<VilasBoas> jcruz: Bem vindo a este novo mundo ;)
<VilasBoas> não
<VilasBoas> :D
<jcruz> mesmo com duplo arranque?
<jcruz> tenho tb o windows xp
<VilasBoas> clara que no xp precisas, no ubuntu os virus são como piranhas fora de água :D
<jcruz> sim tenho no xp, mas a minha duvisa e a seguinte:
<jcruz> como tenho 2 sistemas operativos e por vezes arranco com o xp
<jcruz> nao ha posibilidade de algum virus no xp passar para o ubuntu
<jcruz> ?
<VilasBoas> não
<VilasBoas> :D
<VilasBoas> eu tenho um netbook e para não apagar o 7 tambem uso o dualboot
<jcruz> porreiro :)
<VilasBoas> mas nunca uso o 7, porque o ubuntu depois de bem trabalhado faz tudo muito melhor e mais bonito e mais rápido ;)
<VilasBoas> vasi encontrar muitas coisas que não funcionam bem á primeira
<VilasBoas> mas é uma questão de perguntares ao tio Google que ele diz-te ;)
<jcruz> pois é o que tenho feito!
<jcruz> tens que versao do ubuntu?
<jcruz> eu a 10.10
<jcruz> obrigado VilasBoas
<jcruz> fui
<VilasBoas> uso ainda a 10.10
<rudi> boas pppl
<VilasBoas> Vilas Boas rudi;)
<rudi> ui nao era este o nick ke deveria ter
<PhoenixSTF> va agora sim
<VilasBoas> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<BUGabundo> oias
<PhoenixSTF> boasd
#ubuntu-pt 2011-04-16
<BUGabundo> nity nite tin men
<PhoenixSTF> yeeeloo
<skorzen> PhoenixSTF, hello!
<BUGabundo> howdy
<PhoenixSTF> :)
<PhoenixSTF> alguem aki percebe de SSL que possa dar uma ajuda?
 * p0int c u 5ª
<VilasBoas> Olá BUGabundo tudo bem ;)
<BUGabundo> tutti
#ubuntu-pt 2011-04-17
<PhoenixSTF> broas!!! xD
<rpfr> de milho
<PhoenixSTF> xD
<PhoenixSTF> alguma boas cmo milho
<joao> boas
<skorzen> boas
<joao> alguem sabe como fazer upgrade de java
<AMaio> Não sei se o java é actualizado automaticamente quando corres o Gestor de Actualizações. Se não basta descarregar a última versão e instalar.
<AMaio> joao, Querias actualizar o que de java? JDK ou JRE?
<joao> pois mas nao estou a conseguir
<joao> nao tenho ideia
<joao> jre
<joao> JRE
<AMaio> joao, não estás a conseguir instalar o pacote que descarregaste? Qual a extensão?
<joao> jre-6u24-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<joao> Sua versão do Java é Version 6 Update 20
<joao> Version 6 Update 24
<AMaio> joao, Um site muito interessante que ajuda muito a saber como instalar esses pacotes é este: http://goo.gl/cGd3W
<joao> ok
<AMaio> joao, Terás possivelmente que dar permissões de execução primeiro. Faz na consola chmod +x jre-6u24-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<AMaio> joao, Depois faz como está explicado. Em principio deverá funcionar. Se não avisa de novo.
<joao> brigada ...abraço ate ja
<AMaio> té já
<AMaio> joao, já agora, se não der, descarrega a outra versão de Linux. A que não tem RPM e é só bin. Depois é seguir as instruções para a instalação de bin.
<joao> ?
<joao> ha
<joao> ok
<AMaio> no site do java.com
<joao> certo entendi
<joao> AMaio.na consola deu Ficheiro ou directoria inexistente
<AMaio> Estavas na mesma directoria que o ficheiro?
<joao> n nas descargas
<AMaio> Quanta à vontade tens com a consola? Só para saber como explicar.
<joao> 0000
<AMaio> lol. Ok. Para facilitar então faz assim: Abres a consola e escreve cd [NOME DA PASTA DE DESCARGAS]
<AMaio> Por exemplo, no Ubuntu a pasta é Transferências, então seria cd Transferências
<AMaio> depois faz chmod +x [NOME DO FICHEIRO JRE]
<AMaio> depois só deveria ser preciso correres os comandos como explicados no site
<joao> ok
<joao> AMaio.joao@joao-MS-7502:~/Transferências$  chmod +x jre-6u24-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<joao> nada
<AMaio> se não dá nada é porque está fixe. =P
<AMaio> Basta só fazer que é para dizeres que confias nesse ficheiro
<AMaio> de facto o chmod não deita mensagem nenhuma para fora. Mas se não diz nada é porque está tudo bem.
<joao> certo
<joao> ok
<joao> vou provar pa saber se correu tudo bem
<joao> e k tou a tentar fazer o IRS e pede java
<AMaio> Se não der faz o mesmo para o outro pacote que não é rpm. Mas em principio deve funcionar
<joao> ok.
<joao> ja conto
#ubuntu-pt 2012-04-09
<FernandoMiguel> nity nite
<astroo-> ciao
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-04-10
<dcosta> oi
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<NMachado> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<NMachado> astroo- olá :)
#ubuntu-pt 2012-04-11
<dcosta1> foo bar !
<dcosta> oi
<astroo-> ola cai cai
<dcosta> :P
<dcosta> não é cai cai amigo é e não é 4
<dcosta> é tou a testar acessos vpn e tal ... se tudo da ...
<dcosta> quando me ligo é normal isso acontecer
<dcosta> é a vida dos informaticos
<dcosta> testar tudo o que sem vende _P
<dcosta> os sérios eheheh pelo menos
<astroo-> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303302504577327744009046230.html
<astroo-> ?mod=WSJ_hp_LEFTTopStories
<dcosta> ethercap gtk ninguem usa ?
<astroo-> saiu mal e tudo junto
<ZZzzZzzz> dcosta,  astroo-   algun de vc esta en ubuntu 12.04 ? e ten leitor para o  cartao de cicdadao ?
<astroo-> nao tenho nada haver com o ubuntu
<astroo-> tenho 1 projecto chat etc sem fins lucrativos
<dcosta> gajas ?
<dcosta> lol
<astroo-> ja dou espera
<dcosta> ZZzzZzzz:  nope ... BI  puro e velho costa old school
<astroo-> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2127201/Porn-site-Xvideos-worlds-biggest-4bn-hits-month-30-web-traffic-porn.html
<dcosta> diz lá o que queres .... astroo- na certa arranjo uma solução
<astroo-> o portal falta 1\5 do total +-
<dcosta> queres lá um chat né ?
<astroo-> o chat e escolher 1 opencource bom e seguro
<dcosta> meu isso ... serguro é relativo lol
<dcosta> concelho né ?
<dcosta> tipo usas a freenode ... ou outro server irc
<astroo-> oh pa
<dcosta> pera vou te dar um exemplo que ajudei a implementar
<dcosta> ja vais ver do que falo
<astroo-> seguro e nao nao haver cracker amadores a dar cabo de tudo
<dcosta> isso ja nada e'com o teu server
<dcosta> pera
<astroo-> irc e complicado por 2 motivos
<astroo-> arranjar server e estar pouco dinamico
<astroo-> alem que tenho 1 sistema que quanto mais utiliadores mais servers
<astroo-> o freenode deve ter 10 faz de conta
<dcosta> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=kukilinux
<astroo-> com a quantidade que tem no meu projecto teria 100
<astroo-> pequenos servers e nao grandes
<astroo-> e tem de chegar a tudo que e sitio
<astroo-> nada de portas especiais
<astroo-> por causa de possiveis "censuras"
<dcosta> 100 chats ?
<dcosta> 100 canais ?
<dcosta> meu tens um server ?
<astroo-> tenho varios
<astroo-> ve o pvt sff
<dcosta> servers com acesso root ?
<dcosta> ou paginas web ?
<astroo-> ve o pvt
<astroo-> e server server
<dcosta> então é "facil "
<dcosta> ircd e bota e vira
<dcosta> pagina web como te mostrei a da kuki linux
<astroo-> http://freehosting1.net/Hosting.aspx
<astroo-> tive n desses
<astroo-> nao les o privado?
<dcosta> mas isso não é um server ... mas sim um hoster né ?
<astroo-> hoster tem server
<dcosta> so la tenho uma mensagem
<dcosta> sim
<astroo-> que e 1 ?
<dcosta> mas so tens acesso a parte web e mysql
<astroo-> o site diz o que faz
<dcosta> ou seja para teres um chat ai ... so php + sql
<dcosta> e duvido que faças grande coisa num hoster free
<astroo-> sim
<dcosta> pois eu conheço o serviço deles
<astroo-> e claro que e so teste e ser pobre
<dcosta> nomalmente o mysql tem grandes downtimes
<dcosta> tipo 1 2 Minutos por hora
<astroo-> e assim
<astroo-> a velocidade de chat se for 5s de ping e acheitavel
<dcosta> e é limitado a 2 / 3 max 5 bases de dados
<astroo-> nao existe muitas "maquinas" no mundo a debitar 1 frase cada 2s
<astroo-> as bases de dados varia muito
<astroo-> desde 2 ate deenas
<astroo-> dezenas
<astroo-> ok e so mafia entao
<dcosta> Estabilidade
<dcosta> :)
<astroo-> ja tiveste 1 "cherinho" de 1 chat que acho razoavel
<astroo-> "cheirinho"
<dcosta> viste o link que te dei ?
<dcosta> o da kuki linux ?
<astroo-> sim
<dcosta> na realidade aquilo vai ligar diretamente neste server
<astroo-> eu sei
<astroo-> A New Microchip Knows Just Where You Are, Indoors and Out
<astroo-> http://www.technologyreview.com/communications/40075/?p1=A1
<astroo-> Bernanke to Congress: We're Much Closer to Total Destruction Than You Think
<dcosta> viva o c0elho
<dcosta> e já agora o pinoquio
<astroo-> Bernanke esta a dizer ou a tinta ou o papel para fazer os dolares esta quase a esgotar se nao houvr mudança
<NMachado> é já defaces nos gajos ahah
<NMachado> é mas é revolução e dar ao povo o que é do povo
<astroo-> nao roubar o povo ja nao e mau...
<dcosta> NMachado: DEFACES ?
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> bem ... fui
<dcosta> fiquem bem
<NMachado> ahaha dcosta bem há muitas maneiras de se fazer intervenção social
<NMachado> e essa é apenas uma de muitas armas :D
<NMachado> se bem que nunca o fiz, mas um dia ainda me dá na alma e pronto... deixo a alma vaguear ahah
<NMachado> sim astroo- não roubar já não era mau
<NMachado> mas infelizmente acho que isto nunca mais volta à fase dos politicos que até roubavam  mas ainda faziam alguma coisa
<NMachado> eles agora só roubam
<astroo-> e pior e que mal governam
<NMachado> sabes era todos se unirem e e organizar tudo para se revolucionar isto
<NMachado> estamos á beira de cair no mesmo da grécia
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ProUbuntu> Ligação foi abaixo durante actualização do Shokwave. Que faço?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<ebm> eae meu velho .........
<ebm> está todo mundo aqui dormindo eheheh
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> ola
<ebm> tudo bem?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<ebm> estou bem tambem .......... astroo, tem gostado do ubuntu 12?
<astroo-> ja digo no privado
#ubuntu-pt 2012-04-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dcosta> foo bar
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> viva astro
<dcosta> mas bem bem era uns 200 mil e um bilhete de ida para o brasil
<dcosta> olá FernandoMiguel "feio"
<FernandoMiguel> o/
<dcosta> feioso  p4 2.0 1,5 g de ram ? achas que bomba um free bsd em modo cli ?
<FernandoMiguel> sure
<FernandoMiguel> but no zfs
<FernandoMiguel> :)
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:  qual e'a grande difrença entre opensolaris e freebsd ?
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:  que se fxda o o zfs tou a contar é que a gaja saia da caixa depois de instalar http://freebsd-image-gallery.netcode.pl/_daemonette/freebsd-001.jpg
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:
<dcosta> (11:15:03 PM) Knarg: i'm successfully running a 1TB ZFS pool with 2GB RAM with zero problems.
<FernandoMiguel> yeah
<FernandoMiguel> 2GB is the min
<dcosta> e a gaja ja aparece se meter mais um giga ?
#ubuntu-pt 2012-04-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Alchimista> boas, alguém sabe como no ubuntu 10.04 trocar a versão do python principal? Em vez do actual, p o 2.7?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-04-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-04-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<PhoenixSTF> boas
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> olá fernado
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:
<FernandoMiguel> dv
<FernandoMiguel> dcosta:
<dcosta> sabes usar o nmap ne'?
<FernandoMiguel> sei
<FernandoMiguel> sudo nmap -A
<dcosta> meu tou aqui a testar umas cenas
<dcosta> sei que a caixa é um sp3
<dcosta> e o gajo não sabe o que e'
<dcosta> será por estar a usar a rede wireless ?
<dcosta> Too many fingerprints match this host to give specific OS details
<dcosta> Network Distance: 1 hop
<dcosta> o que é estranho ... pois o meu linux deu 98%  e ou router andou muito perto
<dcosta> meu ja tentei tudo que era comando que conhecia
<dcosta> nmap -T4 -A -v 192.168.1.4
<dcosta> nmap -sV -T4 -O -F --version-light 192.168.1.4
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:  ?
<dcosta> inclusive meu ja meti o gajo na dmz e fiz um scan pelo ip publico e nada
<FernandoMiguel> ehe
<FernandoMiguel> pode ser a fw
<FernandoMiguel> ou ser tao comum q ele n distinga
<dcosta> meu fogo é a firewall do xp e o avast
<dcosta> muito mau ...
<astroo-> poe o comodo
<dcosta> astroo-:  tou a fazer analise de sistemas ... a caixa é para ter um nivel baixo de seguraça para eu testar falhas
<astroo-> ok
<dcosta> o questão ... é que de momento é a mais segura que vi
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> se não fosse minha ...  não tinha a minima ideia do que era ... era como estivesse desligada pelas ferramentas que tou a usar
<dcosta> que são das melhores que conheço ....
<dcosta> a unica variavel que posso ter e'tar a fazer por rede wireless ... o que nunca me aconteceu
<dcosta> pois tenho aqui relatorios feitos por wireless com uma precição em todos os hosts de 95/99 %
<dcosta> *precisção
<dcosta> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_Ho8iBHEMY
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel: recordar grande homem
#ubuntu-pt 2014-04-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-04-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Ribeirsg> boa tarde, está alguem por aqui?
<Ribeirsg> estou a ter dificuldades um utilizar uma aplicação ( processing )
<Ribeirsg> devido ao java ela não corre no meu pc sou novo no xubuntu alguem me pode ajudar?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-04-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-04-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-04-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> NSA Said to Exploit Heartbleed Bug for Intelligence for Years   http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-04-11/nsa-said-to-have-used-heartbleed-bug-exposing-consumers.html
#ubuntu-pt 2014-04-12
<astroo-> Heartbleed bug: NSA, White House denies using OpenSSL vulnerability to spy  http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-04-12/heartbleed-bug-us-warns-hackers-could-target-banks/5385694
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-04-13
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-04-06
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-04-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-04-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-04-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-04-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-04-11
<convidado> r
<astroo-> ola
<convidado> olá
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<convidado> sim
<convidado> és de onde?
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<astroo-> lisboa
<convidado> obrigado!!!
<convidado> idd?
<astroo-> o canal que tem alguma conversa sobre o ubuntu e o #ubuntu-br
<astroo-> 48
<convidado> sou de Lx tmbem!
<convidado> eu sou de 35
<astroo-> ok
<convidado> h ou m?
<astroo-> h
<convidado> tb
<convidado> vives só?
<astroo-> sobre mim pouco falo
<convidado> ok!
<convidado> que queres saber de mim?
<astroo-> eu tenho 1 projeto gratis para os povos
<astroo-> queres saber?
<convidado> sim, conta!
<astroo-> e tipo complemento da wikipedia com chat e informaçao do dia
<convidado> ok. isso é bom!
<astroo-> obrigado
<astroo-> queres ver o site demo?
<convidado> mostra!!!
<astroo-> http://social-real.hostreo.com/  o server e gratis e meio marado mas re tenta sff
<astroo-> es novo no freenode?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> estou sempre aqui das 22h-4h +-
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-04-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-04-10
<ramrebol_> Obrigado !  Vou pra lá
<astroo-> ok
#ubuntu-pt 2017-04-12
<lavinho> boa tarde
<lavinho> alguém me pode ajudar com um lenovo ideapad 100s
<lavinho> bloqueia com ubuntu
<lavinho> ????????
#ubuntu-pt 2018-04-15
<srneo> olá
